

An Open Letter to New Teach for America Recruits - blackstache
http://atthechalkface.com/2013/06/30/an-open-letter-to-new-teach-for-america-recruits/

======
ataleb52
For the last few months I have been seriously considering applying to be a TFA
teacher. But this article has definitely opened my eyes quite a bit.

The fact that even the kids themselves realize the lack of quality in the
teachers should be a huge indicator that something isn't right.

